# Interview Tomorrow (Construction), Salary Headache



## trundlecat (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Hope you're all well & sorry for raising a subject that I'm sure has been raised many times before but I have a spinning head here.

My husband has an interview tomorrow for a construction management job in Dubai (he has 22 years experience & all relevant trade qualifications) & I've been trawling the web trying to find example sallaries with no sucess at all. We're UK nationals & the job package includes , health, housing (family villa, not an apartment) & schooling for 2 of our 3 children. The 3rd is only 1 year old so we could maybe re-negotiate for him when the time comes. However, the actual salary is "negotiable". We are stumped. We have never lived extravagently however have never struggled, the rental income on our UK house will more than cover the mortgage so we basically would just like enough to live comfortably. I won't be working until the youngest starts school so there's no wage going to be coming in there for a while.

We were thinking of asking for between AED190K & AED250K. Any opinions or advice would be very much appreciated. We don't want to price ourselves out but also don't want to be struggling.

Many thanks,
TC


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

With the housing and schooling covered, I would think between AED15k-20k per month as the salary would not be far off the mark


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

My husband is in the oil industry, not construction so I don't know what typical salaries are for the position your husband is applying for. However, you have to make sure that the villa is FULLY paid for, not just an allowance. Same goes for schooling. Is there a car allowance? I would say 190K is a bit low and would say to ask for 250K. It's expensive to live here. Not much is free. So by the time you pay for school activities, utilities, etc, money is easy to spend. Perhaps someone on here in construction could give you a better answer. I'm presuming you want to save while here?


----------



## babylon (Oct 4, 2008)

From what I know, construction manager should be on minimum 50K Dirhams per month (all-in)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Babylon's right on the money there, ask for AED50K/Month, AED600,000/year. Be prepared to negotiate, and accept 45! That's as long as all the other bits are covered (Housing, school etc. etc.)

Seriously, they will be expecting this figure, they want you, don't sell yourself short.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Just to clarify: Babylon's saying 50K but you pay for your own housing and schooling. You're saying 45-50K but company pays for housing and schooling. So which is it?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

AED45-50K/Month and company pays for housing/schooling/health/return biz class ticket for all the family each year, have I forgotton anything?

I know many project managers on 75 all in, which is about the same.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

No, just wondering. As I said, no idea what the construction industry pays, so I was curious. Alright, bloody nosy.  Thanks.


----------



## babylon (Oct 4, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> AED45-50K/Month and company pays for housing/schooling/health/return biz class ticket for all the family each year, have I forgotton anything?
> 
> I know many project managers on 75 all in, which is about the same.


75k is very high, and probably double the avarage expat salary.

The OP stated the job was in construction management, we don't know exactly which level though. A project manager (in construction) is in a very high position of authority (within the project), and is normally remunerated as such because he/she takes on much risk and responsibility.

A construction integrator or other mid management role probably wouldn't be on anything near that figure.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I am a construction manager, and would love to be on the receiving end of AED75K.

Mine is nowhere near that figure


----------



## cadas (Sep 18, 2008)

I ve just gone through the process and i have similar experience and quals. It is becoming an employers market. I was told by agents to ask for 65-75k but real offers were from 30k at the low end to most being around 42k. These are all in and too low with 3 kids. I ended up accepting 52k plus all education and extras. This is good. There are higher packages but they tend to be for people with good middle east experience.


----------



## trundlecat (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi folks,

Thanks very much. Hubby would be in charge of co-ordinating temporary works on multiple projects, responsible for 50+ workers plus some contracts management so it wouldn't be entry level.

I've been looking closely at the cost of day to day living & it looks very similar to the UK which is making things easier as I can compare monthly groceries etc like for like.

The housing is definitely included as is schooling & health insurance. We'd never though about an anual ticket home (thanks Andy Capp) so will add that to the list. Is business class the norm?

Flossie, yes we're wanting to save while we're there.

So, the 190 - 250K would be OK if we were paying our own housing etc but as we aren't we should be going a lot lower? Sorry to sound thick, I should be a pro at this by now after all the international moves but I'm used to having a lot more notice than 2 days for interview prep hence panic mode is setting in.

Thanks again,
TC


----------



## trundlecat (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry, just reading through again. I think Babylon is saying 45 - 50 per month with everything paid for. That seems like an awful lot of money when you add in the benefits package of housing etc. Oh my poor head lol.


----------



## trundlecat (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm back again (so sorry about all this too'ing & fro'ing).

Cada's, thanks very much, that was a big help. I think we've decided what he's going to ask for now but it'll be dependant on what he finds when he goes over there for a visit to see exactly what his responsibilites are etc.

Thanks very much everyone, would have been stumped without you all.

TC


----------



## babylon (Oct 4, 2008)

To avoid the confusion, offers are normally split into 3 portions, adding up to your total package
1.) base salary
2.) accommodation allowances
3.) travelling

When I stated 50k per month, this includes 1+2+3

As a rough guide: 1=66%; 2+3=33%


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Sounds like you are thinking you will get an accommodation allowance rather than be provided with a company villa - am I correct? If so, be aware the cost of renting a villa here is hugely expensive and seems to be going up every day! You would have to ensure you get a big enough allowance to cover it.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

trundlecat said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Thanks very much. Hubby would be in charge of co-ordinating temporary works on multiple projects, responsible for 50+ workers plus some contracts management so it wouldn't be entry level.
> 
> ...


If it helps, for day to day living, groceries, the odd trip to the aquapark, school lunches, birthday party presents etc we allow 10K a month. This doesn't include car payments or money we send home to save. Hubby also has a pension plan with his company. If you don't have that, I guess you should allow for your own contributions etc. So 15K a month really isn't much with 3 kids. I know it depends on how you live etc etc. We don't eat out, we don't have a maid, we don't go away often for weekends etc.


----------



## trundlecat (Jul 5, 2008)

And after all that the Agent got it wrong & the job is in Oman. You couldn't make it up could you? Agents..... I'm lost for words.

Anyway, Oman is good for us, the interview went well (despite all prep work being for Dubai) & we're all going out there to have a look around within the next couple of weeks. They're having huge difficulty filling the post (it's complicated & a huge responsibility but hubby's already successfully done a very similar job) so we'll not have a problem getting whatever we need to live comfortably off, seems like money is no object to them for the right person. So, we'll start talking package during/after the visit.

Can't thank you all enough for running to my rescue like you did. It brings back your belief in humanity when people will put themselves out like you all did yesterday to help a stranger. THANK YOU & if we ever visit Dubai dinner is on me!

TC


----------



## Gaza (Sep 22, 2008)

trundlecat said:


> Is business class the norm?


If I have read correctly it is UAE law that a company must provide expats with a return flight every 12 months for the employee and family. In the company I am going to work for it is economy class but they give me a yearly allowance (can't remember exactly what it is) and allow me to book the flight myself.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Gaza said:


> If I have read correctly it is UAE law that a company must provide expats with a return flight every 12 months for the employee and family. In the company I am going to work for it is economy class but they give me a yearly allowance (can't remember exactly what it is) and allow me to book the flight myself.


I just got a flat annual travel allowance


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gaza said:


> If I have read correctly it is UAE law that a company must provide expats with a return flight every 12 months for the employee and family. In the company I am going to work for it is economy class but they give me a yearly allowance (can't remember exactly what it is) and allow me to book the flight myself.


I think you will find it is NOT law- just a perk of some jobs.
It is not a law under the Ministry of Labor.
Most companies do offer economy flights back each year- the less salary they pay- and more "perks", the less gratuity they have to pay.


----------

